
Ask HN: Twitter bootstrap or material design for your web side-project? - thakobyan
I&#x27;m working on my new side-project and would love to know what your opinion is on this topic. Which one is more visually attractive to you?
======
edwcar13
Bootstrap has better structure then most other UI frameworks, but is built
around the fact that you will eventually change the css and images to create
your own style. Some of bootstraps styles are pretty limited and bland.

Then there is materializecss that visually is more appealing then bootstap.
The color palet alone is enough to consider it, especially if you want to
build a flat minimal site. It's also ready to be your full UI experience, but
lacks the amount of javascript plug-ins that bootstrap and it's community have
built for it(i.e. carousels, popups and some other goodies).

I've never used getskeleton, but its also not necessarily the end all UI
solution and is considered a starting point.

Here is a vlog site I built with ROR and materializecss to give you an idea.

[http://dry-dusk-26762.herokuapp.com/](http://dry-dusk-26762.herokuapp.com/)

Boostrap plugins:
[http://www.jqueryscript.net/tags.php?/Bootstrap/](http://www.jqueryscript.net/tags.php?/Bootstrap/)

Materializecss: [http://materializecss.com/](http://materializecss.com/)

------
benologist
I started with Bootstrap but ended up with this one -
[http://www.getskeleton.com](http://www.getskeleton.com) \- as it's just 12kb
uncompressed and unminified, and one file, very small but it covers enough to
be productive and look nice by default.

